

Go Quit Your Job and Follow Your Passion. - whizzerly
http://passioneur.co

======
Sagat
Sounds really vague to me. What does "passion" even mean? It's a word that is
overused, not unlike "leadership" or "vision".

------
funkybadger
An app to "Ananymously turn people down", sounds like the perfect app for my
boss!

------
kraenhansen
Wait a minut ... This is awesome!

~~~
Sagat
"I'm a guy who created a profile minutes ago and by pure happenstance chose to
make an enthusiastic but vague comment about a new product!"

